# Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g



## Fetter Barsch (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich habe mir mal die Yasei Aori in 2,10 m angeguckt. Meine Frage wäre ob jemand die jemand benutzt, und für gut empfindet. Meine andere Frage: Welche von beiden (7-13g;9-15g) benutzt ihr beim barscheln? Ich würde diese Köder benutzen: 5-9 cm Wobbler
                       5-8 cm Gufis
                       Spinner 2-3
Ich hab nämlich gelesen das bei der Aori das WG untertrieben wird, stimmt dass?

MfG T.


----------



## Plietischig (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Stimmt. Deshalb, Aori 7-13g
Damit habe ich auch schon notfalls 17gr Kopf + 16cm Kopyto auf Hecht geangelt. Geht alles


----------



## Oderpeitscher (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Ich habe das Thema mal in einem anderen Forum verfolgt,
da wurde die 7-13 g immer empfohlen da die WG wirklich untertrieben sind.

Es hängt natürlich davon ab, in welcher Gewichtsklasse Deine Bleiköpfe für die Gummist haben.


mfg. Oderp...


----------



## Fetter Barsch (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Stimmt. Deshalb, Aori 7-13g
> Damit habe ich auch schon notfalls 17gr Kopf + 16cm Kopyto auf Hecht geangelt. Geht alles



Das geht???|bigeyes Da brauch ich mir ja mit meinen 5-10 g Jigköpfen, notfalls auch 14 g, keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

|bigeyes

Dazu musste aber echt schmerzfrei sein.

Ich würde sowas da nie und nimmer ranhängen!!!#d


----------



## Fetter Barsch (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Du meinst das von Plietischig, oder bezieht sich das auch auf den 14 g Jigkopf?
Habe gelesen, das die 7-13 g sehr schwabbelig sein soll, dann doch die 9-15g?


----------



## thps (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Ich habe mir die Aori auch als 7-13 g bestellt, da ich von der Yasei Sea Bass so überzeugt bin  die müsste diese Woche kommen, dann könnte ich berichten, falls das nicht zu spät ist !


----------



## Plietischig (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Dazu musste aber echt schmerzfrei sein.
> 
> Ich würde sowas da nie und nimmer ranhängen!!!#d



Ruten sind ja zum Angeln da, und nicht zum streicheln... klar, solche Gummis sind schon ganz schön heavy, aber ich habe mit der Rute auch schon mit 60gr Birnenblei Drop Shot geangelt. Geht. und bei 45gr zieh ich bei der Rute auch noch voll durch. 

Zu erwähnen sei natürlich dass dies keine Dauerbelastung ist. Aber mal einen Tag muss sie schon mitmachen  #c


----------



## Fetter Barsch (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

thps: Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrung mit der Rute!


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*



Plietischig schrieb:


> und bei 45gr zieh ich bei der Rute auch noch voll durch.




Solange bis es 'knack' macht.#6:q

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Rute(13er Aori) mit 25 gr. Gesamtködergewicht absolut ausgelastet.
Der Idealbereich liegt darunter.

#h


----------



## Perch-Noob (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Ruten sind ja zum Angeln da, und nicht zum streicheln... klar, solche Gummis sind schon ganz schön heavy, aber ich habe mit der Rute auch schon mit 60gr Birnenblei Drop Shot geangelt. Geht. und bei 45gr zieh ich bei der Rute auch noch voll durch.
> 
> Zu erwähnen sei natürlich dass dies keine Dauerbelastung ist. Aber mal einen Tag muss sie schon mitmachen  #c



Moin, 
fische seit knapp einem Jahr die 2,40er 9-15g Aori. Ist echt ein feines Rütchen:k & fast die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Letztlich habe ich mich so in das Teil verschossen:l das ich mir überlege, mir davon noch eine Castversion basteln zu lassen.
Zum Wurfgewicht: das die Rute mehr kann wie 15g steht fest aber alles über 30g (Gewicht und Köder zusammen) ist totaler Humbug und wird dem Stöckchen auf Dauer nicht gut tun. Angenehmes angeln ist was ganz anderes!
60g Birnblei am Dropshot#q am besten noch mit´ner 1000er#6 Rolle, dass ist so utopisch|uhoh:
45g voll durchziehen:#2: aber mach mal, warum nimmst du sie nicht gleich als Waller-Bojen-Rute?

Wie schon gesagt, die Rute kann wirklich was. Ich nutze sie zum Barschangeln, vom Belly auf Dorsch, Mefo & Hornhecht.
Und werfe mit ihr Drop Shot, Caroliner und Texas Rigs (bis ca 1oz ~ 28g), des weiteren jigge ich mit ihr und werfe den ein oder anderen Mefo-Blinker (wobei beim Gno über 22g durch die starke Eigenbewegung auch Schluss ist).


Gruß


----------



## Plietischig (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Wieso Waller-Bojen? Gibts Waller im Stralsunder Hafen? 
Nö, dafür aber manchmal fette Strömung, und wenn dann 60gr gefordern sind werfe ich die auch mit der Aori, warum auch nicht. 

Hier 90er Hecht auf Aori mit 16cm Kopyto + Jigkopf


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Noch nicht mal vertikal, nen 90er hab ich auch schon mit ner Aori gezogen aber mit nem 14g Kopf + 3,25er Shaker. Hast du da evtl. was mit der Aspius verwechselt? Und wann zur Hölle braucht man bitte 60g auf dem Sund?


----------



## thps (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Ich habe heute meine Aori (red , 7-13) bekommen und konnte sie schon mal etwas begrabeln 

@Fragesteller:  Für deine Zwecke ist die 7-13er Version definitiv ausreichend/Empfehlenswert. Ich Angle in etwa das selbe Köderspektrum, nur eher auf Forellen im Fließgewässer und befinde die Rute als sehr straff. 
Am Samstag wird die Rute auf Herz und Nieren geprüft, falls mir noch was auffällt sage ich bescheid.

lg


----------



## Kotzi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Aufn Sund nicht , aber bei viel Wind, Strömung im Hafen im Winter braucht man manchmal schon 40-50 Gramm um das DS Blei halbswegen zu kontrollieren.
Hatte auch so einen Tag im Hafen wo der 30 Gr. Jig erstmal weiß ich wieviele Meter geflitzt ist.


----------



## Perch-Noob (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Aufn Sund nicht , aber bei viel Wind, Strömung im Hafen im Winter braucht man manchmal schon 40-50 Gramm um das DS Blei halbswegen zu kontrollieren.
> Hatte auch so einen Tag im Hafen wo der 30 Gr. Jig erstmal weiß ich wieviele Meter geflitzt ist.



Nimm´s mir nicht übel aber das ist Quatsch, ich bin diesen Winter mindesten 3 mal die Woche auf dem Sund bzw. in der Hafengegend gewesen & es gab keinen Tag wo ich über 30g fischen musste. Denke das es evtl. an deinem Gerät liegt aber mit einer sensiblen Rute einer feinen Schnur + ne vernünftige Rolle, war das kein Problem.

Mehr wie 30g braucht man höchstens an der Molenspitze.


----------



## Kotzi (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Naja ich hatte das 2 mal damit der mir nicht in die anderen Schnüren getrieben ist. Und ne 10er geflochtene (Climax) ist da nicht der treibende Faktor.
Da war aber auch eher Schneesturm.
Und übel nehm ich dir das nicht, soll ja hier ein Meinungsaustausch sein.
Ist halt nicht die Regel, aber im Ausnahmefall kann das vorkommen.

/e und wenn das halt der Fall ist probiert man halt aus was das Gerät das man mithat kann.
Optimal ist halt anders aber die Rute verzeiht mehr als man denkt. ( Wobei ich auch keine 50 Gramm mit ihr werfen wollte, da gibt se dann wahrscheinlich doch irgendwannmal auf)


----------



## Fetter Barsch (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

thps: Hab ich ja gar nicht geschrieben, angle auf barsch am See.


----------



## Elba-Dennis (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Ich Fische die 7-13 und hab echt schon gut was drangehängt... Null Problem 12 Gummi und 16g Kopf hat sie gemacht... Top Rute!!!


----------



## Matu1986 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Also aus der Yasei Serie gibt es mittlerweile alles mögliche Aori Aspius Dropshot cast usw habe beim Ussat letzte Woche mehrere Modelle in der Hand gehabt. Ich denke die können alle mehr als drauf steht und schnell sind die alle habe sogar den Richtigen Prügel mit ich glaub 120gr WG in der Hand gehabt. Und selbst der war noch Recht fein. Ich hatte leider schon Geld für ne Angel ausgegebenen sonst wäre es die Rute besagte Rute bis 13gr. geworden. Den 20-25 gr würde ich ohne Zögern ranhängen...


----------



## Fetter Barsch (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Mit was für einer Rolle angelt ihr die 7-13 g Rute, ner 1000 und 2500 Rolle, sie ist ja ziemlich leicht. Ich wollte eigentlich eine 2500er nehmen


----------



## Perch-Noob (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aori 7-13 g oder 9-15 g*

Sollte schon eine 2500er oder 3000er (Shimano) oder eine 1000er Mitchell bzw. Daiwa Rollengröße sein, um die Rute gut austariert zu haben. Mit der 2500er Stradic Ci4 oder 3000er Sustain macht sie sich sehr gut.
Mein Kumpel fischt sie mit einer 3000er Aernos und ist ebenfalls sehr zufrieden.


----------

